# Acceptable look or not #2



## flychick767 (Feb 3, 2007)

Now for another part of our body that we always have concerns. Which look do you prefer when wearing jeans when just being casual? Do you prefer the skin tight look, or the looser look?


----------



## claire20a (Feb 3, 2007)

tighter fitting jeans look better IMO - saggy knees in loose jeans look terrrrrrible!!!!


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 3, 2007)

Pic number 1...NOOO...Mom jeans with front butt that go up under the tits is BAD! BAD!...the 2nd pic is ok but she couldve picked some jeans that dont go up so high in the crack...i prefer my jeans to be tighter...not spandex tight though lol


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd say a happy medium between the two would be best. The first pair is way dated looking and the second pair looks like something a teenager would wear because they don't know any better. Definitely your jeans need to have a snug/fitted look, but in the right places...not all over.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 3, 2007)

I do not like either style of jeans.


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 3, 2007)

The tight ones look way better although I think the one you showed is a tad too snug. But I dont like loose jeans, very unflattering to the booty


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 3, 2007)

I much prefer tighter fitting jeans, infact id hate jeans that fit loosely on any area on me


----------



## earthtonez (Feb 3, 2007)

The tighter ones are more flattering.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 3, 2007)

well, the butt looks way better is pic 2

if thats what you wanted to know.,


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 3, 2007)

lol both extremes are horrible, how about finding a pair of jeans that fit better so they are not tight as a sausage or saggy as a baloon without air


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 4, 2007)

my pants look like #1 because im losing weight and in that case im happy because its a sign of weightloss for me. lol but i really wouldnt wear loose pants just for the hell of it! lol


----------



## luxotika (Feb 4, 2007)

The butt in picture too looks a lot better, but they are too tight, IMO. Would you still be comfortable in jean #2 if you went out and ate a large meal? Or would you have to unbutton your pants in the middle of dinner. That is what I go by!


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 4, 2007)

Ditto. Pants that FIT don't make you look shlumpy or like an overstuffed sausage. Jeans should fit close to your body, but not skintight, just loose enough that you have a range of movement. I don't like those jeans that look like they're made out of that thin spandexy material. Good denim with about 1 or 2% spandex (I think that's what they use) is okay.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Both pair appear to be ill fitted. I prefer the proper fit, based on my body type.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

I like them when they are just almost tight but not really. When they are really tight I don't personally like it, looks uncomfortable and 8/10 times they create rolls on the tummy/hips LOL!

I wear my jeans somewhere between those two looks, just a comfortable fit basically.


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Feb 4, 2007)

i like the second picture. I think those jeans look great on her.

I guess this is why I have an issue on Denim Day at my elementary school.


----------



## hollywoo (Feb 4, 2007)

The tighter ones look better. I love very tight jeans. All I want to do now is keep my figure. I wish......


----------



## han (Feb 4, 2007)

i dont like loose jeans or skin tight you cant move.. but the #2 pic is better


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 4, 2007)

Imo, I rather wear tight ones than ones that sag...I have to wear belt on most of my jeans or else they'll fall off my waist since I don't have much hips. lol however, I don't wear them super tight to the point where it feels like I can't breathe! I prefer the jeans with a bit of stretch to it, so it gives you a form fitted look that flatters your curves if you're curvy OR enhances them if you have a more boyish figure


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree! Somewhere in between these two would be perfect ... you can certainly find pants that fit your bottom and are flattering WITHOUT riding up your crack! Also, the tight pair are so tight they are making horizontal wrinkles across the thighs -- again, you can find jeans that are fitted against your legs without being *that* tight!

If I absolutely had to choose between super-tight and very loose like in your pictures, I would choose loose just because it's more decent .... even though it's not so flattering.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 4, 2007)

:iagree: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Lala7819 (Feb 4, 2007)

between those two choices, the tighter looks better, but nowhere near what I would find appropriate... they are so tight they have the tight stretchy/wrinkly lines all through them-not good.... BUT a flat ass looks so much worse IMO


----------



## katrosier (Feb 4, 2007)

I prefer pic 2, but personally I'd go for something a little looser.


----------



## charish (Feb 4, 2007)

the 2nd one looks better. i don't like loose jeans, they make you look like you don't have a butt or that it's saggy. tighter jeans show it off and can even give it a little umpf. butt if they're too tight it can flatten them. i like the tight and strechy.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 4, 2007)

I like #2 better, but they are a little TOO tight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 7, 2007)

couldn't have said it better


----------



## Lauren (Feb 7, 2007)

I like my jeans tight, but I don't like the style of the jeans in the pic.


----------



## Liz (Feb 7, 2007)

i pick tighter over loose. makes you look like you have a diaper booty or no ass period. lol


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2007)

i just can't stand a saggy booty! jeans are supposed to "fit", right?

front butt? too funny! lmao~


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 9, 2007)

tooo tight is just tooo uncomfrotable, especially if im just going to college or to town, i dont want to be all uncomfortable and squirming. so id wear my baggy for casual...

if i was going for a night out i would always wear tight jeans, no question


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 15, 2007)

tighter!


----------



## Shanelle (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh gosh the style of pants in pic one is just awful!


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 16, 2007)

#2. nothing wrong with it.


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

Skin/


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 11, 2007)

Tighter, but not so tight that you get a 'muffin top'


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 11, 2007)

I prefer a fit like this that is in the middle, but I guess the second. It is probably because they aren't mom jeans and the girl has a better ass so it is hard to say.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 11, 2007)

I love tighter fitting jeans. They have 'boy' jeans, which can look good, if they're dressed down, with converses etc.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 11, 2007)

Saggy jeans are soooo 1990... I like mine tight... reasonably tight... some people overdo it and end up looking like trash..


----------

